# My new mini Axiom Champ, mainly for BBs (.177)



## Rayshot (Feb 1, 2010)

Nothing special but the color combo is one of my favorites. The green/black layers.

Gave away my other one to Dick Riley. But he had to give something back to me in exchange. His was a different layered color scheme.


----------



## rockslinger (Nov 16, 2010)

Very nice!


----------



## MikmaqWarrior (May 12, 2014)

Nice!!!

Sent from my B1-770 using Tapatalk


----------



## CanH8r (Dec 3, 2013)

Love that mini! I got a multiplex one off you at ECST.


----------



## DRiley (Jun 3, 2012)

Here it is next to a full size axiom champ. Definitely a work of art that shoots as good as it looks. Thanks Ray


----------



## slingshotnew (Oct 29, 2014)

Very nice !!!


----------



## Ibojoe (Mar 13, 2016)

Awesome champ there! My favorite. Nice


----------



## Oneproudmeximan (May 20, 2013)

Sweet!!


----------



## spacepilot (Jul 13, 2016)

Rayshot said:


> Nothing special but the color combo is one of my favorites. The green/black layers.
> 
> Gave away my other one to Dick Riley. But he had to give something back to me in exchange. His was a different layered color scheme.
> 
> ...





DRiley said:


> Here it is next to a full size axiom champ. Definitely a work of art that shoots as good as it looks. Thanks Ray
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ray, that's a beautiful shooter! Thanks Mr. Riley for the comparison pictures. The mini looks just a shade smaller all around than the regular Axiom Champ, and the fork gap seems almost unchanged.

Ray, am I still on the waiting list for one of the minis? I just want to make sure I'm still in line.


----------



## Rayshot (Feb 1, 2010)

spacepilot said:


> Rayshot said:
> 
> 
> > Nothing special but the color combo is one of my favorites. The green/black layers.
> ...


Your name is on the list.


----------



## pult421 (Aug 13, 2015)

Super sweet.. trades are always fun.


----------



## CanH8r (Dec 3, 2013)

Here are mine, the normal sized target frames on the left, and the smaller "bb" models on the right.


----------



## Larry Bourgeois (May 8, 2016)

Wow, now that's a very interesting band anchor set up, on the third guy from the left dude. Any pics of it set to shoot?


----------



## PrideProducts (Jan 4, 2012)

Why don't I own one of your beautiful slingshots yet?  we need to talk 

Sent from my C6603 using Tapatalk


----------



## James West (Dec 6, 2014)

Very nice mr rayshot


----------



## Greek sfedona (Sep 23, 2016)

Very nice I like the slim style...I was wondering if this slingshots can handle more powerful bands setup?


----------



## Rayshot (Feb 1, 2010)

Greek sfedona said:


> Very nice I like the slim style...I was wondering if this slingshots can handle more powerful bands setup?


As much band as you can handle on the frame.


----------



## Greek sfedona (Sep 23, 2016)

???? so I think one of these slim nice slingshots will look pretty with a nice double tbg 30 to 10 with a nice small leather pouch.


----------

